# In Everlasting Memory of MARCO PANTANI



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66iXTQio7wk

Great stuff!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cool. .*

Pantani was a great character for attention to cycling with his look and all. Kind of like McEnroe with tennis. Before him and Illie Nastase, everyone thought tennis was for ****.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Still my favorite rider.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ibtm.

/ watching him big-ring Alpe d'Huez was a life-changing experience for me.


----------



## hithisisjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

He had the best style of any of the modern pros in my opinion. Climbing in the drops? Unbelievably P-R-O.

Hope this thread doesn't go down the tubes before we can all chime in with how much we just loved watching this guy ride.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

I read the book a few years back - great rider with a sad story. Too bad, really...


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Great footage, although Creed spoiled it for me.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

fastest Alpe d'Huez climb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hxuw4YL3Pw&feature=related
I love how he sprints to the line even though no one else is around. No sitting up and saluting the last 50 meters.

Big favorite rider of mine.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's one with a better soundtrack - E mi alzo sui pedali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzO0DC3X7cs


Now it all seems distant 
The pink shirt and those happy years 
And the Tour of Italy and then the Tour de France 
Even friends who were not friends 
Then I remember that day only 
A hotel room and an unmade bed 
And I'm sure I even cried 
But disappeared at the exact moment 

http://www.lyricsmania.com/e_mi_alzo_sui_pedali_lyrics_stadio.html


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

seeborough said:


> I read the book a few years back - great rider with a sad story. Too bad, really...


I loved Pantani. He was everything I was not. Watching him ride was a special treat. It's too bad his life & career ended the way it did. I also read the book but didn't like it. IMO there was way too much detail. I made it about half way through the book & returned it to the library.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

As I'm watching the Vuelta I can't help but remember "The Pirate" and compare his amazing talents to today's riders.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

For me "il Pirata" will always be one of the most exciting rider of my time.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Great rider, but....


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Bianchi67 said:


> fastest Alpe d'Huez climb
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hxuw4YL3Pw&feature=related
> I love how he sprints to the line even though no one else is around. No sitting up and saluting the last 50 meters.
> 
> Big favorite rider of mine.



Great footage!


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Bianchi67 said:


> fastest Alpe d'Huez climb
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hxuw4YL3Pw&feature=related
> I love how he sprints to the line even though no one else is around. No sitting up and saluting the last 50 meters.
> 
> Big favorite rider of mine.


Pretty amazing thing to do, wonder how he did all that?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

olr1 said:


> Great rider, but....


That will be the question, was he great without the but?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Pure Pantani Style*

I love this position he takes going down a hill. I would never have the guts to descend like that.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

One of my all time favorites!


----------



## noavg55 (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for the link!! loved it


----------



## rep (Nov 30, 2005)

"Talk like a Pirate Day" just passed, we need a "Ride like the Pirate Day"! I just wish I could.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

gh1 said:


> That will be the question, was he great without the but?


You can't make a race horse from a draft mule. He was great and he was on what most or all of em were on at the time.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Ironic that the second song's (from Rocky IV) main chorus is:
"There's no easy way out.
There's no shortcut home"

Since...well, he took both.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

He was my favourite drug cheat.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

olr1 said:


> Great rider, but....


Don't be a ****** all your life...


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

There is no but to Pantani. Charlie Gaul called him the greatest climber he'd ever seen. Even with a lack of training, 4 years of a downward spiral and a coke habit to kill a horse he was on the verge of finishing in the top 10 in the 2003 Giro before Garzelli took him out on a slick descent. Seeing him sitting at the side of the road I felt he might not even make it through the summer, he was so obviously a broken man.

Valentines Day will never be the same for me.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Tuned in almost by accident to catch him and some Texan climb Vountoux.

SOLD.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

For me.....this is the greatest inspirational video.....just makes me raise my game! Sadly, the greats appear to have this self destruct buttom.....Presley, Morrison, Hendrix, Keith Moon etc. Marco was indeed an exhilarating cyclist and will always be marked within the cycling hall of fame.


----------

